# Aztec Barn wood......what barn are they smelling?



## nsmar4211 (Aug 30, 2015)

I sent Aztec an email hoping it's a mixup.... but figured I'd see if anyone else tried this one.

Ordered 5 testers. Four of the five smell like their descriptions out of bottle. The fifth, Barn Wood, is not even close!

Their version:
"Fresh Cedar Wood get spicy accents for warm, welcoming appeal 
 in this rustic creation. Earthy tones of patchouli and a hint 
 of rich leather create country accents. Sandalwood is sweetened 
 with exotic amber and soft mosses at the base of the scent, while
 clean musk surrounds the woody creation"
Got "masculine" reviews.

My version:
"Ok, who played with the perfumes in the dollar store???"

Definetly NOT masculine...or cedar....or musky. Very floral...reminded me (apologies to anyone who wears this) of old lady perfume...the kind that you switch aisles to avoid.

Anyone ever use this scent? I really hope its a mixup.... Well, now I have to figure out who gets the four bars of Etu De Olde Ladey for their gifts...


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 30, 2015)

nsmar4211 said:


> I sent Aztec an email hoping it's a mixup.... but figured I'd see if anyone else tried this one.
> 
> Ordered 5 testers. Four of the five smell like their descriptions out of bottle. The fifth, Barn Wood, is not even close!
> 
> ...



I have not used that fragrance, but I am the victim of many a great fragrance write up. I really wish that all FO suppliers would offer sniffies, because I have a ton of 2oz bottles gathering dust, because I couldn't resist and couldn't bring myself to use them. And I know how disappointing it can be, when you've read a great description, and are looking forward to opening it up and smelling it for the first time, and it......stinks. I hope they tell you it was a mistake, because amber, patchouli, sandalwood, leather, moss and spice sound yummy to me!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 30, 2015)

It looked like a pretty nice blend on paper to me, too! 

Also, it is poss. (although unlikely) that it was a bad batch.  I have seen posts about that here and elsewhere.  Nav, were you one of the people that got a bad batch of the WSP Nag Champa at one point? It could have been some one else.   I saw several posts about that.  That was a case in which people who used that FO as a go-to and were experienced with it *knew* that something was off, it smelled different/was not sticking.  

There are a couple of FOs that I ordered from an excellent supplier, the reviews all raved about how well they stuck, and mine ended up w/v. almost no scent from the get-go, they didn't bounce back, either.  I am convinced, based on all the other reviews, that I got a couple of bad batches.


----------



## SheWhoWanders (Aug 30, 2015)

I had an issue wis a mislabeled FO a few months ago. I ordered Fresh Mango and it definitely smelled like laundry detergent. It turns out that they have a Fresh Laundry scent as well and may label alphabetically. I told them and they sent the Fresh Mango free of charge. Could something like that have happened?


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 30, 2015)

Navigator-make christmas gifts with the 2oz leftovers?  I didn't even look at the labels when I sniffed so I could come to my own conclusions LOL

not_ally....you'd think there wouldn't be "bad batches" of a supply like this !!

shewhowanders-I'm hoping they tell me it was the wrong scent. Did behave nicely comapred to the other two I've tested so far, whatever scent it's supposed to be!

Def. no cedar. Found my cedar EO and did a side by side...nope!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 30, 2015)

It *was* really frustrating, and an expensive supplier - if you buy in small amounts - reasonable in bigger ones, though.  I keep meaning to try those FOs again, they are *so* well reviewed, so many times.  But I am put off by the fail.  

Also after that I would want to get a 1 oz sample to try again, but the smallest amt they sell is 2 oz for $5.50, plus shipping.  That is OK if you are trying a bunch of samples, but I only want to try two, the shipping kills it on that.  I might have to bite the bullet and buy 1 lb-ers based on the reviews and try again/do the hope-over-experience thing.  It seems weird to buy big bottles of something that has not worked for you the first time, though   I wouldn't even think of it if it wasn't for all the good feedback from other soapers (the FOs were Salty Sailor and Black Vetyver Cafe from Daystar.)


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 30, 2015)

Sometimes...and I want to emphasize sometimes here...the resulting fo changes dramatically once soaped. Is it possible the notes are there. Maybe? Maybe just wishful thinking...


----------



## navigator9 (Aug 30, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Also, it is poss. (although unlikely) that it was a bad batch.  I have seen posts about that here and elsewhere.  Nav, were you one of the people that got a bad batch of the WSP Nag Champa at one point?
> 
> .



Nope, that wasn't me. If I was complaining about WSPs Nag, it was just about the big price jump, not the FO itself. I looooooove theirs. 



nsmar4211 said:


> Navigator-make christmas gifts with the 2oz leftovers?



Some of them smell so bad, I wouldn't want to give them as gifts! I think they're relegated to putting on a cotton ball and sticking it in the vacuum cleaner bag, or in the trunk of the car or an air freshener for the garage....they're that bad! But boy, their write ups made them sound fantabulous!!!


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 30, 2015)

jules-That's exactly why I soaped that one first. But lets face it, cedar is pretty distinct.... and nope, it smells the same in the brandy new soap as it does in the bottle so I have little hope of it morphing from Olde Ladey to musk


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 30, 2015)

nsmar4211 said:


> jules-That's exactly why I soaped that one first. But lets face it, cedar is pretty distinct.... and nope, it smells the same in the brandy new soap as it does in the bottle so I have little hope of it morphing from Olde Ladey to musk



That just sucks.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Aug 30, 2015)

I have only ordered from Aztec once, and my choices were not good for CP, I had at least three or four that had no fragrance at cutting, and one that the fragrance wasn't there for two months, it was strange, no scent, then a couple of months later there was fragrance. So for me I decided that I needed fragrance oils that I could count on, maybe these oils do better in wax.


----------



## zolveria (Aug 30, 2015)

honestly I think Aztec FO are weak.. I ordered the 5 for 5 also. the Dragons blood did not smell like the others. 1 oz did did scent 2lb of oil nicely.
I normally buy mine from save on scents. which to me are so strong.

and recently tried Rustic Encentuals.



OliveOil2 said:


> I have only ordered from Aztec once, and my choices were not good for CP, I had at least three or four that had no fragrance at cutting, and one that the fragrance wasn't there for two months, it was strange, no scent, then a couple of months later there was fragrance. So for me I decided that I needed fragrance oils that I could count on, maybe these oils do better in wax.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 31, 2015)

This is the reply I got:




                        [FONT=&quot]I  just smelled it and I would say it is very earthy. There is a chance  you could have got a mislabeled bottle, but it is very unlikely as we do  everything in large batches and usually find out very quickly if this  has happened. Of course each person smells things differently so I don’t  know if it could be that. Mostly likely it is just not a scent for you.  Let me know if I can help you with anything else and have a great day. 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]So, I'm going to go with "wrong scent". Half debating on sending them a sniffie back to verify...I would like to smell the barn wood for real though. However, I think I'll soap the other testers I have first and see how they behave...might not be worth it. One did massive acceleration, one got so hot it was vaseline in the mold so far. Coconut bay smells delicious in the bottle, I wonder about just making it into an air freshner .  
[/FONT]


----------



## nsmar4211 (Sep 5, 2015)

Update: The test batch still smells like flowery perfume. It's less sharp but all four bars are going out of the house for gifts..bleh! Except a small remind piece I'll keep.

Reordered the barn wood in this months 5/$5 special (aztec said if it smelled different they'd credit me). Yes, it's different! Slightly similar undertones, but no sharpness and no old lady floral. I can smell some cedar too. I still don't call it manly, but I'll do a test batch and see what happens. It's a different yellow color than the first batch too...so it looks like there was a mixup.  

I think this test batch series will only be half pounds, a couple of the fragrances I think I want to just use as smellers around the house .


----------

